# Any Estate agent recomendations?



## Daisymay (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi,
We have a house on here advertised for swapping but now want to put it onto as many estate agent sites as poss.
Can anyone please recomend any estate agents in the Alicante area?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Where do you mean by Alicante? City/province etc etc? 

Many will not take new instructions as they have thousands already on but I know agents up and down the coast. 

Why not sell it yourself? You will show a lot more commitment than they will in the current climate? 

XTreme can sort you a website and then it's a matter of total activity. Blogging, linking, submissions to listing sites, directories. Get a site and I can even make you site of the week on Expat portal, living in Spain, retiring in Spain. | thisisspain.info


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Where do you mean by Alicante? City/province etc etc?
> 
> Many will not take new instructions as they have thousands already on but I know agents up and down the coast.
> 
> ...


What Steve said!

And as _everybody_ knows....you daren't make a move in Spain without getting advice from Steve Hall....aka The Guiri Guru! 

There were _some_ people in the past who didn't listen to his wise words! 

And where are they now? The EasyJet departure lounge wearing their "I been to Spain and [email protected] up" T shirts....that's where!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> What Steve said!
> 
> And as _everybody_ knows....you daren't make a move in Spain without getting advice from Steve Hall....aka The Guiri Guru!
> 
> ...


I think I preferred it when you and steve were fighting over sub 30s and donkeys... I cant cope with this new "mutual admiration" stuff lol!!

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Remember it's mutual ADMIRation and not anything else. 

I happen to think that XTreme is an example to us all of what can be achieved in expatshire.
Welsh, transparent charms, lives in a fantasy world about las guapitas he chases unsuccessfully and incessantly (on his pedal bike), recommends Vista, does not understand football and has an unnatural devotion to donkeys and wild boar. The guy has got problems!

Yet he still survives! Top guy in my book!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Remember it's mutual ADMIRation and not anything else.
> 
> I happen to think that XTreme is an example to us all of what can be achieved in expatshire.
> Welsh, transparent charms, lives in a fantasy world about las guapitas he chases unsuccessfully and incessantly (on his pedal bike), recommends Vista, does not understand football and has an unnatural devotion to donkeys and wild boar. The guy has got problems!
> ...


I don't recommend Vista.....ever!

I recommend Linux.....Mandriva to be precise!

Dualboot XP and Mandriva and you're sorted!

And football? I'm going to play my trump card now! Remember the 66 World Cup Finals in England? The England v Mexico qualifying game when Bobby Charlton scored _that_ goal?
To quote Max Boyce.....I WAS THERE! 

Beat that!


----------

